# trying to break into "pro" division



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

A.J. you must have some pretty lofty self delusions of grandure!:wink: And that is all well and good. But you must be realistic as well. In order for any comapany to "Chase" you for your product endorsement you must win or place very very very high at the major tournaments. If you are not looking for a free ride but a chance to shoot with the best then pay your money and become a Pro and earn your stripes like the rest of us (in the lower 95%) of the Pro ranks! Ken Robie Michigan PRO :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

What he says.
litegun


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you looking for a spot on a manufacturer's pro staff or wanting to turn pro? Two different things.

You can turn pro without getting signed to any of that stuff. I turned pro 4 years ago and never worried about getting placed on a staff and never sought such a position.

All you got to do is pay up! It costs a lot more to compete as a pro, but it is still fun!


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

with so many of the "pros" stepping down to the amatuers, i'm already shooting against them...yes i am seeking pro staff positions, in the hopes i can keep up with pro dues and fees, not buying equipment to shoot against sponsored pros playing amatuer. i shoot with some of the best all winter long, on league night we filled a silver bowl with popcorn....i'm not saying i'm gonna storm into the pros and take over, i still got things to learn, but i feel i can compete on a professional level. that and i hate shooting early in the morning :wink:


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

The first thing to do is pay the pro dues. Then try and get a shooting staff position(talk to your local shop and the bow rep). Then win(place very high) one of the big ones in the pro division. Then go after staff position. I also dont know of many of the top pros stepping down to the amatuers. Shooting 55x is very good but a ways away from shooting 59x-60x two days in a row WITH expectations standing next to Reo, Chance, Dave, ect..... The bow companys want you to be able to say "been there done that". 





mastermind1769 said:


> with so many of the "pros" stepping down to the amatuers, i'm already shooting against them...yes i am seeking pro staff positions, in the hopes i can keep up with pro dues and fees, not buying equipment to shoot against sponsored pros playing amatuer. i shoot with some of the best all winter long, on league night we filled a silver bowl with popcorn....i'm not saying i'm gonna storm into the pros and take over, i still got things to learn, but i feel i can compete on a professional level. that and i hate shooting early in the morning :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The bows I use to compete in the pro class were bought in 2004 and 2005 during my first year in archery. I was an amateur then.

I still use to those bows today to compete. No need to keep buying bows. Once in a while I have to buy arrows. Being sponsored doesn't help me out that much there. Now if they paid my travel and entry fees, then that is a different story. I don't think many have that kind of deal.

I don't need a new bow to shoot in the pro class. Likely you don't either. You probably have the all the equipment already right?

Bows are cheap in the overall cost of this sport/hobby. Sponsored shooters are a dime a dozen. The shirt doesn't make the pro.

Just turn pro and compete with the equiment you have. The costs you will have won't get paid by wearing the shirt. You have the freedom to use what you want to compete.

Just turn pro and shoot! Don't let the lack of a sponsor stop you. That is just crazy in my eyes. If you got game, then play ball!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

a local shop to shoot through that deals your bow. even if you dont get the bow deal would be help in this direction. THen you can meet up with the rep when they come to the shop. Most other deals hinge on the bow and shop deal .These deals because of the economy are getting very tight with some companies. good luck


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

An old wise man once said, " IF YOU HAVE TO ASK, THEN YOUR PROBABLY NOT".


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

To get on a factory promotional staff you will most likely have to get with a dealer. Promotional staff get some level of discount and a shooter shirt or patch. They are used for advertising on a local level. You need to be an ambassador to the sport and help out the shop as well as your sponsors. You need to be the "go to" guy on the range.

To get on the Professional staff you need to be highly visible. That means you need to be at lots of traveling. Manufacturers don't worry about the small club and state shoots when it comes to professional staff. That's what the promotional staff is for. You need to hit lots of national level shoots and be seen there. That means you either have to be in the shoot offs, or somewhere close to the top of the pile. Your scores have to comand respect from everyone. This is a difficult position to acheive, as it should be.

If I were in your shoes (and I was at one point), I'd work on your game first. Forget trying to get sponsorships right now. Get to where you can be competitive with the guys shooting pro class. That means shooting 60X games, not 55. There are quite a few steps between where you are and where you want to be. Set small goals and work to acheive them one at a time. You have to think from a manufacturers point of view. What makes you valuable? Is it because you convince a few guys locally to buy a stabilizer, or do you convince hundreds of people nation wide to buy one?


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanx x hunter, your very clear and understood. I am the go to guy on the range around here, questions, help, equipment trials, everyone around here knows me. i cant tell ya how many kids i've taught to shoot, how many of them i gave equipment to. every shop around here knows me, and the pros, factory staffers, etc. i've even got several of them trying to reach the rep in question with no response. seems the "company" is more interested in slave labor for the sport shows than someone who can shoot as well as promote. i overheard a guy in a pro staff shirt, in the company booth helping out at a national shoot, say he hasnt picked up a bow in 8 yrs. and i cant get a return phone call?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Heck, I shot used bows I bought here on AT for the first 3 years I was a PRO. As a rule, from the manufacturer pro staff perspective, it goes like this..... Don't call us, we'll call you!

As Swami noted, Pay your Pro dues & go play! If you do well enough to be on factory Pro Staff, then I think you will find your connections along the way & things will fall into place as you progress.

-Adam


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am not a pro, but still love shooting target archery. It doesn't make it any more or less fun to be a pro or not. Probably won't ever be a pro, but it isn't going to stop me from shooting. If you're not goign to be in the money at the tournaments, then you will just be like all the others at the tournament anyways, whether you are pro or amateur.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Turning pro!*

I shoot with some top level pro's. One day at the league night 450 vegas i shot my personal best 448 33x. I thought I could hang? I got fourth that night at our league night. One of the guys that beat me was in bowhunter class, he shot a 449 35x These guys I shoot with are awesome to shoot with but it also keeps me honest on were I'm at in archery. These guys shoot at this level pretty much all year round. I'm thinking in the pro division but it'll be another yr of shooting before I can consider getting to this level. I wish the best for us all but have to be honest with yourself and your plan to get their. Stay the course and good luck.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

wyoming4x4 said:


> I shoot with some top level pro's. One day at the league night 450 vegas i shot my personal best 448 33x. I thought I could hang? I got fourth that night at our league night. One of the guys that beat me was in bowhunter class, he shot a 449 35x These guys I shoot with are awesome to shoot with but it also keeps me honest on were I'm at in archery. These guys shoot at this level pretty much all year round. I'm thinking in the pro division but it'll be another yr of shooting before I can consider getting to this level. I wish the best for us all but have to be honest with yourself and your plan to get their. Stay the course and good luck.



I agree with this statement. I have seen some pro's in some tournaments in Gillette and there is a noticeable difference between me, in the amateur divisions, vs being a pro. Registering in the pro division wouldn't automatically make me shoot like a pro.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

But you LEARN alot more shooting in the pro class. 




mrb1982 said:


> I agree with this statement. I have seen some pro's in some tournaments in Gillette and there is a noticeable difference between me, in the amateur divisions, vs being a pro. Registering in the pro division wouldn't automatically make me shoot like a pro.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

2 Fingers, i'm with ya. playing in the amatuers is getting boring, we're all learning the same things. slowly. i've always been an advanced level kinda guy, i left high school at 14 to attend college full time, went from a gpa with the decimal point first to deans list. i need a challenge, need the pressure to accel. thats what i'm looking for...


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shootingwith the pros*

Sometimes we feal like we are being left behind but it is not always are fault by no means. We all want to advance to that next level but sometimes there is not any room and sometimes its because of the economy.that is the one that hurts the most but dont worry that time pass on as well. I shoot with one of the top shooters in the world 4or5 times a week and that is were you become a pro.First you ask questions and you get the asnewers you are looking for not all that you might agree to but you did get an ansewer. You learn how to shoot and act like a Pro. So really all I am saying is you will make it and it is up to you on how you get there. Good luck and happy trails


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mastermind1769 said:


> 2 Fingers, i'm with ya. playing in the amatuers is getting boring, we're all learning the same things. slowly. i've always been an advanced level kinda guy, i left high school at 14 to attend college full time, went from a gpa with the decimal point first to deans list. i need a challenge, need the pressure to accel. thats what i'm looking for...


Then turn PRO and go shoot....what do you "need" to be on a Factory Staff for?

You can get on a staff with your local dealer for most bow companies....a lot of those contracts also come with arrow deals. When I was with Martin I had a deal with CX and Easton to choose from. You should already have everything you need anyway by now. Go shoot....if your good then the rest will follow very quickly.

Either way you don't need to be a staffer with anyone to turn PRO and or compete.....a patch on a shirt means nothing to anyone but the wanna be's really :wink:


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

If its all you need is the challenge then just pay the "Pro" dues at any event and go shoot with them. Or just go shoot at a few and compare your scores with theirs and go from there. You don't need a "Pro Staff" shirt or patch to shoot with them, just go shoot.


----------

